# Diferencia entre saldo contable y saldo disponible



## mileuristico (10 Feb 2012)

Buenas, resulta que cuando entro en mi banco virtual veo una diferencia de mas de 700 euros entre saldo contable y disponible a favor de este último, así que no se qué cantidad de dinero tengo realmente, dinero mio 100%. Álguien me lo puede explicar por favor?

Saldo:	6.513,01 €
Saldo disponible:	7.253,01 €
Retenciones:	0,00 €
Ampliaciones:	740,00 €


----------



## hydra69 (10 Feb 2012)

Saldo disponible es el Saldo del que dispones,y que el banco te puede ofrecer en ese mismo instante.El saldo disponible si discrepa del contable positivamente,significa que el banco te está adelantando ese dinero,normalmente no llevan comisión por eso.

Saldo contable es el saldo que aparece registrado en la notación de tu cartilla o cuenta y que todavía no ha sido actualizado debidamente en la base de datos.

Las diferencias entre ambos saldos suelen ser por movimientos rapidos en la cuenta,retenciones y demas historias.

Ampliaciones 740 eipos?....pediste un credito de 740?...o tal vez una transferencia.


----------



## Elputodirector (10 Feb 2012)

Yo diria que loq ue tienes es un descubierto autorizado.

Autorizado no es lo mismo que gratuito.


----------



## mileuristico (10 Feb 2012)

hydra69 dijo:


> Saldo disponible es el Saldo del que dispones,y que el banco te puede ofrecer en ese mismo instante.El saldo disponible si discrepa del contable positivamente,significa que el banco te está adelantando ese dinero,normalmente no llevan comisión por eso.
> 
> Saldo contable es el saldo que aparece registrado en la notación de tu cartilla o cuenta y que todavía no ha sido actualizado debidamente en la base de datos.
> 
> ...



Esa ampliación que me sale es justamente la diferencia entre contable y disponible. No he pedido ningún crédito ni he hecho una trasferencia por ese valor. Por lo que comentas, la diferencia entre saldo contable y disponible es una especie de crédito que el banco te facilita sin intereses?


----------



## duval81 (10 Feb 2012)

Hay bancos que según qué tipos de cuentas te adelantan 1; 2 y hasta 3 veces la nómina en forma de préstamo sin intereses.
No digo que sea el caso, pero puede ser algo parecido.

La otra posibilidad es que como han comentado sea un descubierto autorizado (obviamente en este caso abonando "pequeñas" comisiones)


----------



## mileuristico (10 Feb 2012)

qué es un descubierto autorizado? Siempre he tenido saldo positivo desde que abrí la cuenta


----------



## duval81 (10 Feb 2012)

mileuristico dijo:


> qué es un descubierto autorizado? Siempre he tenido saldo positivo desde que abrí la cuenta



Pues que por tus condiciones de cliente te permiten tener ese dinero en descubierto sin "llamarte al orden". Eso sí los intereses corren igual, lo que ahora no recuerdo es si te cobran la comisión de descubierto...


----------



## Hastur (10 Feb 2012)

Seguramente te estan embargando de una multa o sancion y esa pasta no esta disponible. Luego ya te la quitan y te cuadra todo.


----------



## Angel Rivaldo Fabian Naza (1 Mar 2018)

*Consulta de movimientos de cuenta*

Señores me urge preguntarles sobre un caso qué me paso, hice una compra mediante facebook y la cual facebook inhabilito el pago que requería hacer por el servicio, descontando mi dinero y el servicio no llego. Lo revise en mis movimientos de cuenta y me sale SALDO CONTABLE 219.20 y SALDO DISPONIBLE 18.30.

Mi pregunta es si perdí el dinero o la compra está pendiente, agradecería sus aportaciones. Favor de responder, gracias"


----------



## m.gomezcorretaje2018 (3 Mar 2018)

Hola, quizá en este glosario puedas encontrar lo que buscas.


----------



## PocoTú (4 Mar 2018)

El disponible es una vez descontado algun cargo. Como cuando tienes 100 y te aparece 50, porque esta en tramite un cargo por una multa de trafico que esta en fase, unos dias, de hacerse efectiva.

--edito. Ya estaba respondido, y de mejor manera en la primera pagina del hilo.


----------

